# Financial Advisor looking to move to Dubai



## Zaheer (Mar 15, 2008)

Greeting all, 

My name is Zaheer, I am a 24 year old Financial Planner working for the Commonwealth Bank in Sydney, Australia. I have been in the Financial Services industry since i was 17. i currently hold a Advancwd Diploma in Financial Services and am currently studying my Graduate Diploma in Applied finance and Investments. I have been blessed with a sucessful start and wish to take the next step by moving to Dubai and expand horizons. I am fluent in speaking English, Urdu, Gujrati and Hindi. in sydney I advise on Investments, Personal and Business insurance, Retirement Planning, Superannuation (RSP). Looking at some advice on how I should go about applying. Noit sure if this matters, however i am Muslim. I was in Dubai in 2005 and loved it. 
If I could recieve any information, I would be grateful. 
Thanks.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

you need to speak to Ephaba, she should be on later. Do a search as she has offered lots of advice on the subject.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes, please do a search as I keep having to repeat myself!!

There are roles out here, but most are not salaried positions. Income is generally commission only and you have to be a self-starter and source your own clients. It is a role for the meek or inexperienced.


----------



## Zaheer (Mar 15, 2008)

And out of curiousity, how is the response when people are told the roles are commission only? i find it hard to believe someone would be prepared to leave everything and come to a country to work on commission only.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

A bit like yours - disbelief. I have to say that it is frustrating when people argue when told facts about Dubai.

I am a successful IFA in Dubai (& the UK). I knpw a number of people who have done the right research and moved out to re-start their careers. It isn't that hard if you have some money behind you.

There are some employed positions with a few banks, and some international insurance companies have offices here, but I keep telling everyone this is not the UK and the industry is not the same.


----------



## Sir Tristram (Mar 11, 2008)

If I was a prospective employer the first thing I would suggest is a visit to www.howtospellwordssoimakeagoodimpression.com

This will be the first step !


----------



## Osh (Mar 9, 2008)

Elphaba, do you know much about the banking (mainly lending) industry in Dubai? I have checked a few of the job sites and they seem to mostly want UAE males. I'm an Australian female, would I be wasting my time looking in this field?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Sir Tristram said:


> If I was a prospective employer the first thing I would suggest is a visit to www.howtospellwordssoimakeagoodimpression.com
> 
> This will be the first step !


He speaks 4 languages ..... thats a good enough impression!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Jack of all Trades, Master of none.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Osh said:


> Elphaba, do you know much about the banking (mainly lending) industry in Dubai? I have checked a few of the job sites and they seem to mostly want UAE males. I'm an Australian female, would I be wasting my time looking in this field?


An initiative was introduced last year with the aim of finding more work for Emiratis (making them work basically) This is probably why the banks want UAE nationals. That and the fact that fluent Arabic is required.

There are roles in UAE banks for non-Emiratis, but usually only at senior levels.


----------



## alejandro9989 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Elphaba!

Is there anyway I can get in touch with you besides this forum?


----------



## webjunky (Feb 11, 2009)

lots of need for this type of skill, but do ensure you get caught up on local laws and ways to do business very fast. for starters, there is NO tax planning as UAE has no tax!


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

you can check in gulfnews


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

webjunky said:


> lots of need for this type of skill, but do ensure you get caught up on local laws and ways to do business very fast. for starters, there is NO tax planning as UAE has no tax!


That is incorect. Expats often have tax issues in their home countries on departure and return as well as in regard to assets there. American citizens are still liable to pay US taxes whilst living in the UAE.

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

alejandro9989 said:


> Hi Elphaba!
> 
> Is there anyway I can get in touch with you besides this forum?



Of course. See links below or send me a PM (once the facility is activated after 5 posts). 

You'll find email addresses at the end of the link to the latest newspaper column below.

-


----------



## Ronnie Singh (Mar 3, 2011)

*Ifa*



Zaheer said:


> Greeting all,
> 
> My name is Zaheer, I am a 24 year old Financial Planner working for the Commonwealth Bank in Sydney, Australia. I have been in the Financial Services industry since i was 17. i currently hold a Advancwd Diploma in Financial Services and am currently studying my Graduate Diploma in Applied finance and Investments. I have been blessed with a sucessful start and wish to take the next step by moving to Dubai and expand horizons. I am fluent in speaking English, Urdu, Gujrati and Hindi. in sydney I advise on Investments, Personal and Business insurance, Retirement Planning, Superannuation (RSP). Looking at some advice on how I should go about applying. Noit sure if this matters, however i am Muslim. I was in Dubai in 2005 and loved it.
> If I could recieve any information, I would be grateful.
> Thanks.


I have a lot of Experience dealing with IFA from your area and am looking to connect with some one like you. I also speak English, Hindi, Pujabi and Urdu and would like to talk to you.


----------

